# 1 lb Beeswax block production



## TNValleyBeeK (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there a better way to make the wax blocks on a large scale, or do you just buy a bunch of the single molds? It seems like someone would have come up with something better.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

We run 24 single molds on a cooling table and produce 180-220 bars in a pour.
Years ago I looked into the stuff to make one big set up, but it cost to much to do. With a bunch of singles you can replace one if you have to without replacing all of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Ron, how do you get the weight right. I used the 1 lb mold from Mann Lake and you can easily get a couple extra ounces in them. If you sell them as 1 lb you end up giving away a lot of wax.

Johnny


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Johnny, I pour them on a scales.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Thats what I had started doing.

Johnny


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you filter the wax? Or keep melting wax and pour off the top.


----------

